# Model Valentina Zeliaeva Runway Pictures (12x)



## Katzun (25 Aug. 2006)

models sind ja nun nicht wirklich celebs aber ich steh total auf runway pics ich hoffe ihr habt da nichts gegen wenn ich ab und zu nen paar bildchen poste und wenn das, daß falsche forum ist bitte verschieben


----------



## gacek8 (30 Aug. 2006)

Didn't know her but she looks very nice.:thumbup:


----------



## C-s (17 Juni 2009)

*gacek8* - Valentina is model from Russia.


----------

